
An introduction to computational semantics - akornilo
http://www.akornilo.com/computational-semantics/
======
kleiba
_The problem of identifying different meanings of words is handled only by
AMR_

This is incorrect. In frame semantics, polysemy is expressed in that the same
lexeme may invoke different frames. For instance, go to the FrameNet website
and search for "run":

[https://framenet.icsi.berkeley.edu/fndrupal/index.php?q=luIn...](https://framenet.icsi.berkeley.edu/fndrupal/index.php?q=luIndex)

Currently, there are eight different meanings associated with the verb "run"
in FrameNet.

~~~
akornilo
Oh, I did not know that. I will update the post soon. Thanks for pointing it
out.

~~~
kleiba
You're welcome!

Besides that, note that the "Desired" frame contains a "Focal_participant"
frame element which expresses the affected participant of the desired event.
For instance:

    
    
        Do [I Experiencer] WANT [him Focal_participant] [to see me Event]?
    

If that FE is absent, we can assume that the Experiencer is affected. Thus,
the analysis

    
    
        [The cat Experiencer] WANTS [to go Event].
    

does contain the same information as the AMR triangle in your article.

------
wanderfowl
This is pretty good, AMR inconsistencies aside. It's a nice resource to point
people to who have no idea what a "Computational Semantic" is and why I do
them.

Also, props for including AMR at all.

